# People who sell adult sulcatas



## dmmj (Sep 7, 2011)

Now I am not gonna go into if it is right or wrong, I am simply curious as to if you do sell them what price do you get? I see on CL all of the time adult sulcatas for sale and the usually want 700 and up and if it is a female they want more, so for those of you who do sell them do you actually get these prices? or are these people delusional?
I recently saw a breeding pair for 1400 and they claim you will make your money back on the first clutch.


----------



## EricIvins (Sep 7, 2011)

Big Tortoises aren't cheap.......Doesn't matter what species.........


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 7, 2011)

We have gotten several adults as unwanted pets and have always given them away without any problems.


----------



## October (Sep 7, 2011)

I see males here for more like $200, females for maybe $500.
They'd have to be charging $100 a hatchling to back your money back on them. They go here for around $40-$50.


----------



## jensgotfaith (Sep 7, 2011)

Here you hardly ever see hatchlings. Most that are found in the one or two reptile shops around here are approximately 6 months to 1 yr old and go for anywhere between $100 and $150. Personally I would rather adopt a big guy than buy one. We adopted our Tex when he was 6 years old and I absolutely love that we did. And he was free. How much better does it get than that?


----------



## Laura (Sep 7, 2011)

i highly doubt i could sell the ones i have. all rescues... i i found someone willing to pay for them.. it would be someone who is excited about large torts ond havent done their homework.. that is my 2 cents..


----------



## Tom (Sep 7, 2011)

I think in some areas they is just not much of a market for "selling" them. Don't forget too the generally people on this forum are more "in the know" than the public at large about matters like this.

Having said that, I see big ones for sale at nearly every reptile show. I think that if someone CAN sell them, there is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Sep 8, 2011)

seems like i saw one at a pet store for 750.


----------



## jackrat (Sep 8, 2011)

There must be people wanting to buy them.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 9, 2011)

I too have always wondered how they can expect to go so much for them, when there are always so many out there just being given away.


----------



## Baoh (Sep 9, 2011)

The prices for females are easily justified and met by buyers. The prices for non-exceptional males, not so much. I get offers higher than what I would monetarily value my females at relatively often. Exceptional males also draw offers with some degree of frequency.

Folks value different things in different ways. Also, some folks have a lot more disposable income that they have earned and have a different relative scale for what they will apply it to and how easily. There is an additional matter of awareness of the status of the market. 

Even people who are supposedly in the know in the industry are not as aware as some examples would indicate when it comes to demand scarcity. Great examples of this include Gpps, Burmese Blacks, and Ivory Sulcatas. There are significantly more breeders I have come across in person who have these and have no interest in advertising on the internet or dealing with seeking out buyers than internet posters would have each other believe. I see a lot of folks so caught up in trying to come off as authorities on such matters that they accuse other breeders of being less than truthful due to the limitations of the knowledge they have been privy to, making offhand comments that could damage reputations of honest folks just to satisfy their own egos That is a tangent for another time, perhaps, but such self-serving cliques abound with tortoises as well as other arms of the reptile industry.


----------

